# Ωχ, η μέση μου! (Οδηγίες για το καλό τής υγείας σας)



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2011)

Εντάξει, ας το παραδεχτούμε: όσοι από εμάς τους μεταφραστές κάνουμε αυτά τα τεστ κατανάλωσης θερμίδων που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο, όταν στην επιλογή «είδος εργασίας» επιλέγουμε «ελαφριά άσκηση», λέμε ψέματα. Στην πραγματικότητα, η πιο βαριά άσκηση που κάνουμε, είναι να σηκωθούμε να βράσουμε νερό για τον 35436545ο καφέ της ημέρας – αν και τις περισσότερες φορές έχουμε φροντίσει να προμηθευτούμε μια ειδική κούπα, ώστε να μην κάνουμε ούτε κι αυτό.

Φανταστείτε την εξής κατάσταση: μεταφράζουμε (ξέρω, σιγά το νέο) και έχουμε έμπνευση. Ή νιώθουμε την καυτή ανάσα της ΠΜ στο σβέρκο μας, γιατί πρέπει να παραδώσουμε αύριο, και σήμερα χάσαμε ένα σωρό χρόνο παίζοντας Pet City διαβάζοντας Λεξιλογία. «Ουφ, δίψασα. Πρέπει να πιω νερό. Τώρα, γράφω αυτή τη γραμμή και σηκώνομαι». Η μία γραμμή γίνεται δύο, δέκα, τρεις σελίδες, έχουν περάσει δυο ώρες και ακόμα δεν έχουμε σηκωθεί από την καρέκλα.

Το αποτέλεσμα; Πόνοι στη μέση, τσιμπήματα στην πλάτη, πόνοι στον αυχένα ή και ζαλάδες, πονεμένα γόνατα, πόδια που μουδιάζουν, καρποί που πονάνε. Τρομάξατε; Ας σας τρομάξω περισσότερο: όταν καθόμαστε, η πίεση που ασκείται στο σώμα μας (λεκάνη και γοφούς) είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την πίεση που ασκείται στο σώμα μας όταν στεκόμαστε.

Εκτός από αυτό, υπάρχουν και διάφορες παθήσεις που προκαλούνται από επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις, όπως το κλικ του ποντικού: τενοντίτιδες, αυχενικό, σύνδρομο καρπιαίου σωλήνα κτλ. Η κατάσταση αυτή έχει και όνομα: repetitive strain syndrome.

Τι λοιπόν μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς οι μεταφραστές, για να διαφυλάξουμε την υγεία μας; Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά.

*1. Καλή καρέκλα*

Συχνά, όταν διαλέγουμε την καρέκλα μας, σκεφτόμαστε δυο πράγματα: πόσο κάνει, και αν μας αρέσει. Σωστά; 

Σωστά, αν σκεφτόμαστε να εξοικονομήσουμε χρήματα. Λάθος, εάν πρόκειται τελικά να μας τα πάρει ο φυσιοθεραπευτής αργότερα. Άρα, διαλέγοντας την καρέκλα μας, πρέπει να καθίσουμε, να βεβαιωθούμε ότι στηρίζεται η μέση μας, ότι η καρέκλα είναι σωστή για το ύψος μας, ότι μπορούμε να προσαρμόσουμε την πλάτη της, και ότι μπορούμε να προσαρμόσουμε τα μπράτσα στο ύψος που μας βολεύει. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο η καρέκλα να είναι ψηλή, να ξεπερνάει δηλαδή το κεφάλι μας. Ούτε είναι απαραίτητα καλό να είναι μονοκόμματη, σαν κάτι πρωτοκλασάτες καρέκλες στελεχών που κυκλοφορούν.

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/10-office-seating-misconceptions.html
http://www.homeofficeweekly.com/office-space/office-chair.html

*2. Σωστή τοποθέτηση οθόνης*

Έχετε δει αυτά τα γραφεία που είναι γωνίες, και όταν κανείς θέλει να γράψει, στρίβει τον κορμό του; Όχι, όχι, όχι. Επιβαρύνεται η μέση μας και ο αυχένας μας. Η οθόνη πρέπει να είναι τοποθετημένη ευθεία μπροστά μας, σε απόσταση στην οποία τη φτάνουμε αν τεντώσουμε το χέρι, όχι πιο κοντά, στο σωστό ύψος ώστε να μην καμπουριάζουμε, και ελαφρώς γερμένη προς τα πίσω, ώστε να μη βρίσκεται ο αυχένας μας σε περίεργη θέση και ταλαιπωρείται. 
Σωστό:





(source)
Λάθος:




(source)

http://www.healthycomputing.com/office/setup/monitor/
http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-information/ergo/index.html#see-better

*3. Καλό πληκτρολόγιο*

Ωραία τα λάπτοπ, προσωπικά ωστόσο, και μετά από δυο ξεγυρισμένες τενοντίτιδες, κατέληξα ότι δεν είναι πολύ εργονομικά από πλευράς πληκτρολογίου. Πήρα λοιπόν αυτό:





Ωστόσο, το καλό πληκτρολόγιο δεν αρκεί. Ο γιατρός μου, μου έχει πει τα εξής: όταν γράφουμε, *δεν πρέπει να ακουμπούν οι αγκώνες μας στο γραφείο.* Ας επαναλάβουμε όλοι μαζί: δεν πρέπει να ακουμπούν οι αγκώνες μας στο γραφείο. Ο λόγος είναι ότι εάν ακουμπούν, τότε οι μύες και οι τένοντες των δακτύλων μας τεντώνονται για να φτάσουν τα πλήκτρα που βρίσκονται μακρύτερα, προκαλώντας ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη καταπόνηση. 










Επίσης, δεν πρέπει να γράφουμε με τους καρπούς ακουμπισμένους (ξέρετε, ο καρπός ακουμπάει στην άκρη του γραφείου, κι εμείς πληκτρολογούμε αμέριμνοι). Ποτέ. Ειδάλλως, θα αποκτήσουμε όλοι διάφορα τέτοια. (εγώ έχω ήδη)

http://www.rsiprevention.com/rsi_prevention.php

*4. Εργονομικό ποντίκι*

Τα επαναλαμβανόμενα κλικ συχνά προκαλούν τενοντίτιδα. Είναι καλύτερο να προμηθευτούμε ένα ποντίκι που να είναι πιο εργονομικό, ώστε το χέρι μας να μην κουράζεται περισσότερο από όσο πρέπει.
Επίσης, βοηθάει να μάθουμε τις συντομεύσεις του πληκτρολογίου, που μας γλιτώνουν από περιττά κλικ.
Συντομεύσεις για Windows.
Office keyboard shortcuts

*5. Συχνά διαλείμματα *

Σηκωθείτε επιτέλους! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για κάθε ώρα καθιστικής εργασίας, πρέπει να κάνουμε 10 λεπτά διάλειμμα. Άρα, σηκωνόμαστε, κάνουμε μια βόλτα στο σπίτι, τινάζουμε πόδια και χέρια για να κυκλοφορήσει λίγο το αίμα, και ξεμουδιάζουμε. Προσοχή: βόλτες προς το ψυγείο αποτελούν μεν ξεμούδιασμα, αλλά βλάπτουν σοβαρά τα παντελόνια μας. 

*6. Γυμναστική*

Γυμναστήριο, ποδήλατο, τρέξιμο, περπάτημα, οτιδήποτε. Έτσι, μεγαλώνει η μυϊκή μας μάζα, δυναμώνουν οι τένοντες, κυκλοφορεί καλύτερα το αίμα, και το σώμα συνέρχεται ευκολότερα από την καταπόνηση στην οποία το υποβάλλουμε ολημερίς (και κάποιοι από εμάς, ολονυχτίς). Εάν δεν έχετε χρόνο, προσπαθήστε να βάλετε την κίνηση στο καθημερινό σας πρόγραμμα, με απλούς τρόπους: πάρτε τη σκάλα αντί για το ασανσέρ, ή κατεβείτε δυο στάσεις νωρίτερα από το λεωφορείο και περπατήστε το υπόλοιπο της διαδρομής.


http://www.wikihow.com/Sit-at-a-Computer

Δείτε εδώ, για διάφορους πόνους και τις αιτίες που μπορεί να τους προκαλούν. 


Και για όποιον θέλει, φήμες λένε ότι βοηθάει και το μασάζ :


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2011)

Και τυφλό σύστημα. Εμένα με έχει σώσει. Να ένα πρόγραμμα εκμάθησης· θα σας πάρει δυο-τρεις ημέρες να μάθετε τα πρώτα τέσσερα γράμματα, και δυο-τρία λεπτά για τα τελευταία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2011)

Σωστά, και έλεγα ότι κάτι ξέχασα...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2011)

Κι εγώ ξέχασα να πω ευχαριστώ για όλα τα υπόλοιπα :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 2, 2011)

Παλάβρα, ευχαριστώ τα μάλα για το κείμενο! Μάλλον πρέπει ν' αλλάξω πολλά...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Και τυφλό σύστημα. Εμένα με έχει σώσει. Να ένα πρόγραμμα εκμάθησης· θα σας πάρει δυο-τρεις ημέρες να μάθετε τα πρώτα τέσσερα γράμματα, και δυο-τρία λεπτά για τα τελευταία.


Με πρόλαβες, αλλά για μένα θα ήταν η πολλοστή φορά που θα το έλεγα. Το τυφλό σύστημα, πλην του ότι αυξάνει θεαματικά την ταχύτητά μας σ' αυτό το κακοπληρωμένο επάγγελμα, σώζει και τους καρπούς. Γράφω πάνω από οχτώ ώρες ημερησίως, μερικές φορές και δέκα ή δώδεκα, εδώ και 18 χρόνια. Δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ πόνο στους καρπούς. Στο σεμινάριο υποτιτλισμού παρακολουθούσα μια μαθήτριά μου που έγραφε σχετικά γρήγορα χωρίς τυφλό σύστημα. Ακόμα και το θέαμα ήταν οδυνηρό. Τα δάχτυλα του δεξιού χεριού πετάγονταν στο αριστερό μέρος του πληκτρολογίου κι αυτό την ανάγκαζε να έχει τα χέρια της στον αέρα, δεν στηρίζονταν πουθενά. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κοντεύει να μείνει ανάπηρη από τους πόνους στον καρπό.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> [...] κι αυτό την ανάγκαζε να έχει τα χέρια της στον αέρα, δεν στηρίζονταν πουθενά. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κοντεύει να μείνει ανάπηρη από τους πόνους στον καρπό.


Ουσιαστικά, τα χέρια μας *πρέπει* να είναι στον αέρα. 

Από τον τελευταίο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα παραπάνω: Do not lean on elbows while typing, mousing, driving, eating, reading / Do not lean on worksurface while working.




]










Από τον πολύ χρήσιμο ιστότοπο: http://www.working-well.org/wkstn_design.html


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2011)

Κάπου πρέπει να ακουμπάς, αλλιώς, αν δεν στηρίζεται πουθενά, θα αρχίσει να πονάει το χέρι σου από τον ώμο μέχρι κάτω. Σ' αυτή τη φωτογραφία, ακουμπάει στα μπράτσα της καρέκλας.




Εγώ που δεν έχω καρέκλα με μπράτσα, ακουμπάω στο χείλος του γραφείου.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2011)

Πρέπει να ακουμπάει η μέση, ναι. Όχι όμως το χέρι, ούτε ο καρπός, ούτε τίποτα άλλο.

Wrist rests should be used to keep the wrists flat and off of a cold, hard surface when you are not typing or using the mouse. *It is important to move your hands across the keyboard, to use your full arm while mousing, and to not plant your wrists on the rest to avoid hand strain.*

Ξαναδίνω το σύνδεσμο: http://www.working-well.org/wkstn_design.html
Έχει πρώτη πρώτη μια πολύ ωραία εικόνα, που δίνει εναλλασσόμενες πληροφορίες για τη σωστή στάση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

Οι φωτό στο #7 δεν εμφανίζονται μόνο σε μένα ή και σ' άλλους;

Έντιτ: ΟΚ, φτιάχτηκε. :)

Palavra says: στη διάθεσή σας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα τού Ελληνικού Ιδρύματος Ρευματολογικών Ερευνών για τις παθήσεις εξωαρθρικού ρευματισμού (στις οποίες περιλαμβάνεται το σύνδρομο καρπιαίου σωλήνα, αλλά και οι τενοντοελυτρίτιδες που συχνά το προκαλούν), οι παθήσεις αυτές είναι σημαντικά συχνότερες στις γυναίκες από ό,τι στους άνδρες. Οπότε, κυρίες μου, προσέχετε διπλά.


----------



## melody (Feb 2, 2011)

Παλάβρα ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ!
Μαρίνο, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!
ΤΙ SUPER ΔΏΡΟ!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2011)

Zazula said:


> [...]οι παθήσεις αυτές είναι σημαντικά συχνότερες στις γυναίκες από ό,τι στους άνδρες. Οπότε, κυρίες μου, προσέχετε διπλά.


Σαν να μην έφτανε η κυτταρίτιδα...


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 2, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα! Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά και προσπαθώ να τα εφαρμόζω.

Θα βοηθούσε όπως έχω ξαναπεί και ένα πρόγραμμα φωνητικής πληκτρολόγησης που να μην είναι ηλίθιο...


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ! Πολύ χρήσιμες αυτές οι πληροφορίες.

Ερώτηση: οι δύο τενοντίτιδες που είχες ήταν δύο τελείως ξεχωριστές περιπτώσεις ή ουσιαστικά απ' τη στιγμή που πάθεις μία έχεις ευαισθησία; Γιατί εγώ έπαθα επικονδυλίτιδα το καλοκαίρι κι από τότε, παρά τις φυσιοθεραπείες και την περιστασιακή αποχή απ' τη δουλειά, δεν έχω συνέλθει ουσιαστικά. Βέβαια, συνειδητοποιώ ότι ακουμπάω τα χέρια στο γραφείο, κάτι που όπως λες απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου . 

Επίσης, ίσως βοηθάει το πληκτρολόγιο της Apple που έχει πολύ μαλακά πλήκτρα (σαν αυτά των λάπτοπ). Μου το έχουν ήδη συστήσει δύο συνάδελφοι και λέω να το πάρω.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2011)

Έπαθα μία σοβαρή στο δεξί μου χέρι, διότι έγραφα με τον καρπό ακουμπισμένο στο γραφείο (το χέρι μου έσπαγε προς τα πάνω). Όταν λέμε σοβαρή, εννοούμε ότι το χέρι μου δεν μπορούσε να κάνει περιστροφή ούτε καν ενός εκατοστού. 
Πέρασε με ξεκούραση, ωστόσο από τότε έχω φοβερή ευαισθησία. Με το που ξεχαστώ, και γράψω με τον αγκώνα να ακουμπάει, το χέρι μου αρχίζει να με ενοχλεί.

Η άλλη ήταν πιο ελαφριά, από τον ίδιο λόγο, στο αριστερό χέρι. Ο γιατρός μου μου είχε πει να αποφύγω την εγχείριση, μου είχε δώσει αυτές τις συμβουλές που έγραψα παραπάνω, και μου είχε πει επίσης ότι και εγχείριση να έκανα, εάν δεν διόρθωνα τη στάση μου, δηλαδή την πηγή του προβλήματος, το πρόβλημα θα επανερχόταν.

Τότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι για εμάς τους μεταφραστές τα χέρια μας είναι το εργαλείο της δουλειάς μας. Από τότε, προσέχω πολύ: κάνω ασκήσεις, όταν νιώθω τσιμπήματα ή ενοχλήσεις κάνω διάλειμμα, ή αφήνω τη δουλειά τελείως για την επόμενη μέρα, προσέχω να μη σηκώνω βάρη, κτλ. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι είναι καλύτερα να προσέχω γενικώς, παρά να προκαλέσω μια ζημιά που θα μου κοστίσει πολύ περισσότερο στο μέλλον, σε χρόνο, χρήμα και πόνο.

Η επικονδυλίτιδα νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται γενικώς προσοχή και ξεκούραση.... 

Α, και tip: εάν το πρωί ξυπνάτε και τα δάχτυλά σας είναι μουδιασμένα, ή τα νιώθετε συχνά κρύα, κλείστε ραντεβού με τον ορθοπεδικό σας. Όλα αυτά είναι ενδείξεις ότι μπορεί να έχετε τενοντίτιδα, ή, χειρότερα, σύνδρομο καρπιαίου σωλήνα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 2, 2011)

Anef, όταν λες για το πληκτρολόγιο της Apple εννοείς φαντάζομαι το τελευταίο, σωστά; Αν ναι, θα διαφωνήσω με τους συναδέλφους σου (παρότι είμαι κι εγώ θύμα του δαγκωμένου μήλου). Το είχα αγοράσει για οικονομία χώρου αλλά δεν με βόλεψε καθόλου. Τα πλήκτρα είναι πολύ μικρά, σε ευθεία διάταξη και όχι καμπύλη (προσωπικά, η καμπύλη με βολεύει πολύ) και έχω την εντύπωση ότι στριμώχνομαι. Επειδή είχα στη αρχή το ασύρματο δοκίμασα και το κανονικό αλλά κι εκείνο έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο μέγεθος πλήκτρων με το μικρό ασύρματο (συν τους αριθμούς στα δεξιά, γι' αυτό είναι μεγαλύτερο). Πάνω στις δυο μέρες άρχισα να πονάω στους καρπούς και το παράτησα. Τώρα έχω αυτό (το παλιό μου δηλαδή), δεν πονάω καθόλου στους καρπούς και όταν φάει τα ψωμιά του σκέφτομαι να περάσω σε αυτό που πήρε και η Palavra στο πρώτο ποστ. Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο βολεύει αν δεν ξέρεις τυφλό σύστημα (δεν ξέρω, θέλω να μάθω αλλά δεν μπορώ να μάθω τυφλό σε τρεις γλώσσες και, δυστυχώς, χρησιμοποιώ και τις τρεις εξίσου).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την Πορκ, νομίζω δηλαδή ότι δε βολεύει το μικρό πληκτρολόγιο. Πορκ, άπαξ και μάθεις τυφλό στα ελληνικά, είναι πολύ εύκολο να μάθεις και στα αγγλικά, και από κει και πέρα, να μάθεις και στα γερμανικά. Άντε να χρειάζεται να το κοιτάς όταν βάζεις κάναν ειδικό χαρακτήρα.

Νομίζω επίσης ότι το σπαστό πληκτρολόγιο, όπως το δικό μου, βολεύει καλύτερα, γιατί η φυσική στάση των χεριών μας είναι να είναι οι αγκώνες ελαφρώς προς τα έξω, όχι ίσια κολλητοί στο σώμα μας.

Διαπιστώνω επίσης ότι το πληκτρολόγιό μου, που το έχω κοντά 4 χρόνια, αντί να φτηνύνει, έχει ακριβύνει!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πορκ, άπαξ και μάθεις τυφλό στα ελληνικά, είναι πολύ εύκολο να μάθεις και στα αγγλικά, και από κει και πέρα, να μάθεις και στα γερμανικά.


Μα φυσικά, είναι αυτονόητο. Μόλις μάθεις τυφλό, μαθαίνεις αυτομάτως για όλες τις γλώσσες, και ελληνικά και αγγλικά και γερμανικά. Δεν έχει καμία δυσκολία. Όταν έμαθα εγώ, πριν από πολλά χρόνια, έμαθα συγχρόνως να γράφω τυφλό και αγγλικά και γαλλικά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Διαπιστώνω επίσης ότι το πληκτρολόγιό μου, που το έχω κοντά 4 χρόνια, αντί να φτηνύνει, έχει ακριβύνει!



Και το δικό μου. Όταν το πρωτοπήρα πριν τέσσερα χρόνια, είχε κάπου 20 ευρώ μαζί με το ποντίκι. Πριν δύο χρόνια, είκοσι χωρίς ποντίκι. Τώρα, ίσα που παίρνεις το ποντίκι (και δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο). καταραμένη μάικροσοφτ με τα εργονομικά σου

Το Πάσχα λέω να προσπαθήσω επιτέλους το τυφλό. :)


----------



## anef (Feb 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Η άλλη ήταν πιο ελαφριά, από τον ίδιο λόγο, στο αριστερό χέρι. Ο γιατρός μου μου είχε πει να αποφύγω την εγχείριση, μου είχε δώσει αυτές τις συμβουλές που έγραψα παραπάνω, και μου είχε πει επίσης ότι και εγχείριση να έκανα, εάν δεν διόρθωνα τη στάση μου, δηλαδή την πηγή του προβλήματος, το πρόβλημα θα επανερχόταν.



Οπότε πρέπει να προσπαθήσει κανείς να βρει ακριβώς αυτό που φταίει. Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα τις γλιτώσουμε τις εγχειρίσεις.



Porkcastle said:


> Anef, όταν λες για το πληκτρολόγιο της Apple εννοείς φαντάζομαι το τελευταίο, σωστά;



Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι. Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες, καλύτερα να κάνω καμιά δοκιμή πρώτα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια για το νήμα. Όταν το διαβάσω όλο, μπορεί να βρω και τίποτ' άλλο να πω, αλλά να μην ξεχάσω ετούτο:



Palavra said:


> όταν καθόμαστε, η πίεση που ασκείται στο σώμα μας (λεκάνη και γοφούς) είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την πίεση που ασκείται στο σώμα μας όταν στεκόμαστε.



Σχόλιό μου: Σταθείτε πρώτα 4 ώρες όρθιες και μετά μου λέτε! 

Πέρα απ' την (όχι) πλάκα, τώρα, από το αστραπιαίο σκρολάρισμα που έκανα να πω ότι το πληκτρολόγιο που έβαλε η Παλάβρα είναι και το δικό μου και το έχω βολευτεί πάρα μα πάρα πολύ και επίσης ότι τυφλό σύστημα μού είναι αδιανόητο να είναι κάποιος επαγγελματίας και να μην το ξέρει. Εκεί πια μιλάμε για αυτοτιμωρία, για κρίμα κι άδικο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2011)

Costas said:


> ...τυφλό σύστημα μού είναι αδιανόητο να είναι κάποιος επαγγελματίας και να μην το ξέρει. Εκεί πια μιλάμε για αυτοτιμωρία, για κρίμα κι άδικο.


Το τυφλό σύστημα είναι από εκείνα τα πράγματα που μπορεί να νομίζουμε ότι τα καταφέρνουμε μια χαρά χωρίς αυτά, αλλά όταν αρχίσουμε να τα χρησιμοποιούμε αναρωτιόμαστε πώς ζούσαμε μέχρι τότε.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 2, 2011)

Το πληκτρολόγιο το σπαστό είναι φοβερό και σας μιλάνε οι 2 εγχειρήσεις εδώ ενώ με βλέπω να ετοιμάζομαι και για τρίτη, καταραμένε Χάρντι! :)

Σε λίγο θα το κάνουμε σαν τον Μελ Γκίμπσον και τη Ρενέ Ρούσο σ' εκείνη τη σκηνή από το Φονικό Όπλο που πάνε κόντρες ποιος έχει το μεγαλύτερο τραυματισμό ή ουλή...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Σαν να μην έφτανε η κυτταρίτιδα...





Palavra said:


> όταν καθόμαστε, η πίεση που ασκείται στο σώμα μας (λεκάνη και γοφούς) είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την πίεση που ασκείται στο σώμα μας όταν στεκόμαστε.



Και οι κύριοι πάντως, δεν μένουν παραπονεμένοι: Η πίεση που προκαλεί η πολύωρη καθιστική στάση είναι πολύ πιθανό να προκαλέσει προστατίτιδα, ειδικά μετά από κάποια ηλικία και περισσότερο σε όσους έχουν κάποια κιλά παραπάνω. Κύριοι και κυρίες, ας σηκωνόμαστε συχνότερα λοιπόν! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ο γιατρός μου, μου έχει πει τα εξής: όταν γράφουμε, *δεν πρέπει να ακουμπούν οι αγκώνες μας στο γραφείο.*


Ο δικός μου πάλι, μου τόνισε να ακουμπά όλος ο πήχυς (και ο αγκώνας μαζί φυσικά). Αυτά μετά την τρίτη τενοντίτιδα. Το εφάρμοσα και είμαι μια χαρά. (Γράφω τυφλό ούτως ή άλλως). 

Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει, ούτε αν υπάρχει ένας γενικός κανόνας. Εγώ θα πρόσθετα κάτω από όλες τις συμβουλές και οδηγίες: πριν τα εφαρμόσετε συμβουλευτείτε το γιατρό σας. 

Πληκτρολόγιο πήρα ένα σαν αυτό που λες, δεν το βολεύτηκα με τίποτα, τώρα έχω πάλι ένα παλαιού τύπου και είμαι ευτυχής.

Τι έχω καταλάβει για τον εαυτό μου: μού κάνει καλό ν' αλλάζω στάση συχνά - θέλω να πω, αν γράφεις με έναν ορισμένο τρόπο πάντα, καταπονείς συνέχεια τα ίδια σημεία, ενώ αν αλλάζεις, καταπονείς άλλα κάθε φορά (και τα προηγούμενα ξεκουράζονται). Το ποντίκι π.χ. το έχω πότε στο δεξί χέρι, πότε στο αριστερό κ.ο.κ. Αυτά για μένα βέβαια, ίσως να μην ισχύουν για όλους.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Elsa said:


> [...]Κύριοι και κυρίες, ας σηκωνόμαστε συχνότερα λοιπόν! :)


 
Α γεια σου, Έλσα, μου 'δωσες πάσα εύκολη! :) Απ' το πρωί την περιμένω.





​
Get up, stand up, stand up for your wrists, your rights (and lefts)
You can fool some muscles sometimes, but you can't fool all your muscles all the time...​


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ο δικός μου πάλι, μου τόνισε να ακουμπά όλος ο πήχυς (και ο αγκώνας μαζί φυσικά). Αυτά μετά την τρίτη τενοντίτιδα. Το εφάρμοσα και είμαι μια χαρά. (Γράφω τυφλό ούτως ή άλλως).
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει, ούτε αν υπάρχει ένας γενικός κανόνας. Εγώ θα πρόσθετα κάτω από όλες τις συμβουλές και οδηγίες: πριν τα εφαρμόσετε συμβουλευτείτε το γιατρό σας.



Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που πολλοί γιατροί λένε ότι πρέπει να ακουμπάνε τα χέρια. Είναι σίγουρο για μένα ότι όταν ακουμπάς τον πήχη, π.χ., εάν θέλεις να φτάσεις τα πίσω πλήκτρα του πληκτρολογίου, ή θα σηκώσεις το χέρι, ή θα το τεντώσεις. Εάν το τεντώσεις, καταπονείται, και αν έχεις ευαισθησία, σίγουρα θα πάθεις ζημιά. Αν δείτε και στους συνδέσμους που παραπέμπω, μία σταθερή συμβουλή είναι να μην ακουμπούν τα χέρια.

Όσο για τις συμβουλές και οδηγίες: νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμβουλευτούμε το γιατρό μας πριν αποφασίσουμε να σηκωνόμαστε από την καρέκλα για να ξεμουδιάζουμε, ή να μην έχουμε οθόνη και πληκτρολόγιο σε οριζόντια γωνία μεταξύ τους και γράφουμε με γυρισμένη τη μέση. 

Η παγίδα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι η εξής: όταν νιώθουμε καλά, και οι ενοχλήσεις μας περνούν αμέσως, δε δίνουμε σημασία. Ωστόσο, όπως έχει πει και ο Νίκελ σε μια ιδιωτική συζήτηση, υπάρχει μια γενιά μεταφραστών και εργαζομένων γενικότερα, που ξεκινά αυτού του είδους τη δουλειά από τα 16 (καθιστική ζωή, υπολογιστής κτλ). Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ένας τέτοιος επαγγελματίας δε θα έχει προβλήματα και ενοχλήσεις για πολλά χρόνια. 

Όμως, η κούραση και η καταπόνηση *είναι σωρευτική*. Αν δουλεύεις από τα 22-23, και σου σκάσει το πρόβλημα στα 45 ή στα 50, θα αρχίσουν οι εγχειρήσεις και δε σώζεσαι εύκολα. 

Έτσι, προσοχή. Και κυρίως, άσκηση. Είναι η απάντηση σε πολλά προβλήματα υγείας - τα προλαβαίνει προτού καν αρχίσουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Όμως, η κούραση και η καταπόνηση *είναι σωρευτική*. Αν δουλεύεις από τα 22-23, και σου σκάσει το πρόβλημα στα 45 ή στα 50, θα αρχίσουν οι εγχειρήσεις και δε σώζεσαι εύκολα.


Αυτό μπορώ να το βεβαιώσω από πρώτο χέρι. Όταν ξεκίνησα να κάθομαι ατελείωτες ώρες στην καρέκλα, δεν είχα δώσει καμιά σημασία στη σωστή καρέκλα και στη σωστή στάση του σώματος. Δεν είχα καρέκλα γραφείου, απλώς χρησιμοποιούσα μια καρέκλα της κουζίνας, η πλάτη μου δεν ακουμπούσε πουθενά, ήταν στον αέρα. Δυστυχώς, η καταπόνηση που σωρευόταν έφτασε στο κρίσιμο σημείο *δώδεκα χρόνια μετά*. Τότε άρχισε να πονάει η μέση μου, πήγα στον γιατρό και διαπίστωσα με μαγνητική ότι είχα καταστρέψει τρεις σπονδύλους. Μου είπαν ότι ο πόνος θα περάσει μόνο με εγχείρηση (που δεν την αποφασίζω επειδή ο πόνος δεν είναι ανυπόφορος) ή όταν καταστραφούν εντελώς οι μεσοσπονδύλιοι δίσκοι και δημιουργηθεί φυσική σπονδυλοδεσία. Αγόρασα καλή καρέκλα, ακουμπάω πάντα όλη μου την πλάτη, αλλά η ζημιά έχει γίνει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 3, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Όσο για τις συμβουλές και οδηγίες: νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμβουλευτούμε το γιατρό μας πριν αποφασίσουμε να σηκωνόμαστε από την καρέκλα για να ξεμουδιάζουμε, ή να μην έχουμε οθόνη και πληκτρολόγιο σε οριζόντια γωνία μεταξύ τους και γράφουμε με γυρισμένη τη μέση.


Αυτό σίγουρα. :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2011)

_Και σ’ το ‘χα πει, και σ’ το ‘χα συμβουλέψει
καρφώσου στην καρέκλα του σπιτιού σου
χαρτιά να τρως που γράφτηκαν με σκέψη
κι όχι να θες τη λευτεριά του εαυτού σου.
_
(Μάνος Ελευθερίου, _Στο μπαρ_, στο δίσκο του Μ. Θεοδωράκη «Μήπως ζούμε σ’ άλλη χώρα;»)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2011)

Από τις οδηγίες του καινούριου μου ποντικιού:
*Go Lightly *

Physical forces continuously interact with our bodies. We may think that only high-impact forces, such as car crashes, are likely to injure our bodies. However, low-impact forces may also result in injuries, discomfort, and fatigue if they are repeated or experienced over long periods of time. 

Some types of low forces include:


*Dynamic force: *A force that you exert through movement, such as pressing the keys while typing or clicking the mouse buttons.
*Static force: *A force that you maintain for a period of time, such as holding your mouse or cradling the phone.
*Contact force: *A force that occurs when you rest on an edge or hard surface, such as resting your wrists on the edge of your desk.

To reduce the effects of low-impact forces on your body, try the following:

Type with a light touch, keeping your hands and fingers relaxed, because it takes little effort to activate keyboard keys.
Use a light touch when clicking a mouse button or when using a joystick or other gaming controller.
Hold the mouse with a relaxed hand and do not grip the mouse tightly.
Avoid resting your palms or wrists on any type of surface while typing. The palm rest, if provided, should only be used during breaks from typing.
Relax your arms and hands when you are not typing or using your mouse. Do not rest your arms and hands on edges, such as the edge of your desk.
Adjust your chair so the seat does not press into the back of your knees.


----------



## Aurelia (May 7, 2011)

Μετά από παρακίνηση του daeman... νομίζω κι εγώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο βιντεάκι ταιριάζει γάντι εδώ. Μερσί daeman! ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο! Και, μιας και μου το θύμισες: ελπίζω να είμαστε πολλοί στην ποδηλατοπορεία αύριο :)


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2011)

Κι εγώ να θυμίσω το σχετικό σχόλιο υπέρ της *ποδηλατοπορίας*.

Ανεβαίνοντας πάνω με τον φίλτατο Πάνο την περασμένη Παρασκευή, πέσαμε σε ποδηλατοπορία στη Θησέως. Εκατοντάδες τα ποδήλατα και πανέμορφο το θέαμα μέσα στη νύχτα, τόσο που ήθελα να κατέβω και να πάρω κι εγώ ένα ποδήλατο να κατηφορίσω (γιατί το ανηφόρισμα το 'χουμε κομμένο).


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2011)

:) Την τελευταία φορά που πέτυχα freeday στο δρόμο (ποδηλατοβόλτες που γίνονται κάθε Παρασκευή), τα ποδήλατα πρέπει να ήταν καμιά χιλιάδα, ίσως και παραπάνω.
Αύριο ελπίζω να είναι πολύ περισσότερα.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> :) Την τελευταία φορά που πέτυχα freeday στο δρόμο (ποδηλατοβόλτες που γίνονται κάθε Παρασκευή), τα ποδήλατα πρέπει να ήταν καμιά χιλιάδα, ίσως και παραπάνω.
> Αύριο ελπίζω να είναι πολύ περισσότερα.


 
Τα παραδοσιακά ΜΜΕ έγραψαν για 2.000 ποδηλάτες στην Αθήνα, αλλά οι ίδιοι οι ποδηλατοπορευθέντες έχουν εντελώς διαφορετική εκτίμηση. Ένας από αυτούς δημιούργησε αυτό το βιντεάκι "για την απουσία οποιουδήποτε δημοσιογράφου ή κάμερας από τη φετινή ποδηλατοπορεία", όπως γράφει εδώ.






Αντιγράφω τον επίλογο της ανάρτησής του* του κειμένου του:
Αφιερώνω το βιντεάκι αυτό σε όλους τους ανθρώπους που ήταν παρόντες στην ποδηλατοπορεία, σε αυτούς που σκόρπισαν το χαμόγελό τους χωρίς φειδώ, στις μπυροκοιλιές που έλαβαν μέρος αφήνοντας στο σπίτι τα κόμπλεξ και τις αναστολές, και στους εγκλωβισμένους στα αυτοκίνητα που κόρναραν χαρούμενα παρά την ταλαιπωρία την οποία είχαν υποστεί βλέποντας ότι το μόνο που έβγαζαν οι εξατμίσεις των ποδηλάτων ήταν μπουρμπουλήθρες από σαπουνόνερο (στο 1:00 και στο 2:30 του βίντεο).
Τέλος θα πρέπει να μεταφέρω και τη φράση που μου έκανε τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση στη φετινή διοργάνωση από τον φίλο Shaft "Πού είστε όλοι εσείς; Σας θέλω στην καθημερινότητά μου!!!"

ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΚΛΑΒΩΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΗΛΕΘΕΑΤΕΣ (Σύλλογος προστασίας καταπιεσμένων καναπέδων).​

*Όταν μιλάμε για ποδήλατα, η ανάρτηση παραπέμπει αλλού.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2011)

χεχεχε :)


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2011)

Σχετικό και ενδιαφέρον από τον ιστότοπο Μedical Billing and Coding και συγκεκριμένα εδώ:

As we enter the second decade of the 21st century, there is one thing nearly all modern Americans have in common: we sit all the time. Though our great shift towards computer-based work has done great things for productivity, it has, unfortunately, done terrible things for our health. From increased risk of heart disease and obesity in the long term, to sharply hampered cholesterol maintenance in the short term, the negative health effects of sitting are starting to weigh heavily against the benefits. Even the medical field – the greatest advocates of reducing sitting time – is plagued by this new health issue. Though doctors and nurses get plenty of walking time, it usually falls to the secretaries, billers, and coders to do all the sitting. And, as we can see, something has to change.​
Αυτός είναι ο πρόλογος όμως. Η ουσία της δημοσίευσης παρουσιάζεται σε ένα infographic (όπα, νεολογισμός που απ' ό,τι βλέπω εμφανίζεται αμετάφραστος σε πολλές ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες) που βρίσκεται εδώ (πατήστε πάνω στην εικόνα για μεγέθυνση).

Εκτός από τα στατιστικά στοιχεία και τα γραφήματα, εντύπωση μου έκαναν τα αποτελέσματα μιας έρευνας Σκωτσέζων και Καναδών επιστημόνων σχετικά με την ενδεδειγμένη θέση του σώματος όταν καθόμαστε στο γραφείο. Ισχυρίζονται ότι δεν πρέπει να καθόμαστε σκυμμένοι μπροστά (γνωστό και αποδεκτό από όλους), δεν πρέπει όμως και ο κορμός να σχηματίζει γωνία 90 μοιρών με τους μηρούς όπως συμβουλεύουν οι περισσότεροι, αλλά 135 μοιρών, να καθόμαστε δηλαδή γερμένοι αρκετά προς τα πίσω, πάντα με τα πόδια στο πάτωμα:






Περισσότερα για την έρευνα αυτή σε αυτή τη σελίδα του BBC, απ' όπου προέρχεται και η αποπάνω εικόνα.

Δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη για το θέμα, ούτε έχω τώρα τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να το ερευνήσω βαθύτερα, απλώς το καταθέτω εδώ μήπως ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα.


Άλλα ενδιαφέροντα infographics, εδώ. Κι επειδή το σεξ πουλάει και είναι μια εξαιρετική άσκηση για όλο το σώμα, εδώ βρίσκεται το infographic με τίτλο Interesting facts about sex.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2013)

Ergonomic Factors Involved in Optimum Computer Workstation Design.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 22, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μα φυσικά, είναι αυτονόητο. Μόλις μάθεις τυφλό, μαθαίνεις αυτομάτως για όλες τις γλώσσες, και ελληνικά και αγγλικά και γερμανικά. Δεν έχει καμία δυσκολία. Όταν έμαθα εγώ, πριν από πολλά χρόνια, έμαθα συγχρόνως να γράφω τυφλό και αγγλικά *και γαλλικά*.



Ρισπέκτ. Το καταραμένο γαλλικό πληκτρολόγιο ήταν η αιτία που άργησα να πάω στη δουλειά τη μία και μοναδική φορά μέχρι τώρα. Ήταν αρχές, είχα ξεχάσει την ταυτότητα στο σπίτι, δεν είχα ακόμα το μαγνητικό σήμα για να μπαίνω στο κτίριο χωρίς έλεγχο και, αντί να γυρίσω στο σπίτι για την ταυτότητά μου, κάτι που θα έπαιρνε ένα γεμάτο μισάωρο, είπα να εκτυπώσω τη φωτοτυπία που είχα αποθηκεύσει στο μέιλ μου από τους υπολογιστές της δουλειάς. Οι οποίοι είχαν, φυσικά, αζέρτυ. Κατάφερα να γράψω το password -αλφαριθμητικό και με σύμβολα- μία ώρα μετά... είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Γαλάτες.
Δίδαγμα: Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αζέρτυ, δεν ξαναβάζουμε κωδικούς με βαθμό δυσκολίας Enigma.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Wrist rests should be used to keep the wrists flat and off of a *cold*, hard surface


Αυτό ξαναπές το: ένα διάστημα είχα τρομερούς πόνους στους πήχεις, και δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατί. Αργότερα συνειδητοποίησα ότι ακουμπούσα τους πήχεις πάνω στη γυάλινη επιφάνεια του γραφείου και πάθαινα απανωτές ψύξεις...



Palavra said:


> Use a light touch when clicking a mouse button or when using a joystick or other gaming controller.


Χα! Αποκλείεται: ένας σωστός gamer πρώτα θα σπάσει το joystick και μετά θα χαλαρώσει τη λαβή του 



daeman said:


> Εκτός από τα στατιστικά στοιχεία και τα γραφήματα, εντύπωση μου έκαναν τα αποτελέσματα μιας έρευνας Σκωτσέζων και Καναδών επιστημόνων σχετικά με την ενδεδειγμένη θέση του σώματος όταν καθόμαστε στο γραφείο. Ισχυρίζονται ότι δεν πρέπει να καθόμαστε σκυμμένοι μπροστά (γνωστό και αποδεκτό από όλους), δεν πρέπει όμως και ο κορμός να σχηματίζει γωνία 90 μοιρών με τους μηρούς όπως συμβουλεύουν οι περισσότεροι, αλλά 135 μοιρών, να καθόμαστε δηλαδή γερμένοι αρκετά προς τα πίσω, πάντα με τα πόδια στο πάτωμα:


Εγώ βρίσκω πιο λογικό αυτό που είπε η Αλεξάνδρα κάπου προηγουμένως: δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει *μία* σωστή στάση σώματος, αλλά όταν δουλεύεις θα πρέπει να αλλάζεις συχνά τη στάση σου για να μην πιάνεσαι (και στην πράξη έτσι κάνω: και γερμένος μπροστά, και στις 90°, και γερμένος πίσω, και οκλαδόν, απ' όλα!).

Α, και σας βρήκα παρέα για τις ποδηλατοπορείες σας


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2013)

Εσείς με ποιο δάχτυλο χτυπάτε το space bar? 

Εδώ και 2-3 εβδομάδες με πονάει ο αντίχειρας του δεξιού χεριού. Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχα πριν καμιά 15ριά χρόνια, τότε ο γιατρός μου έδωσε ένα ναρθηκάκι να φοράω ώσπου να περάσει. Το φόρεσα και τώρα (δεν είναι τελείως άκαμπτο, απλώς περιορίζει κάπως την κίνηση) και κάθησα να δουλέψω. Λόγω του νάρθηκα όμως δεν μου είναι εύκολο να χτυπάω το space bar με το δεξί, και σκέφτηκα ότι θα μου κάνει έτσι κι αλλιώς καλό να μην το κάνω, θα ξεκουραστεί ο αντίχειρας.

Τότε ήταν που συνειδητοποίησα ότι μέχρι τώρα το χτυπούσα _μόνο_ με το δεξί - δεν ξέρω από πότε, αν από την αρχή που έμαθα τυφλό (λίγο μπακάλικα γιατί δεν ολοκλήρωσα τη σειρά μαθηματων, έκανα μόνο τα μισά και μετά εξασκήθηκα μόνη μου) ή αν το άρχισα αργότερα, πάντως σίγουρα καλό δεν ήταν. Τώρα χτυπάω μόνο με το αριστερό και πληκτρολογώ _απίστευτα_ πιο αργά από πριν - πρέπει να κοντοστέκομαι και να το σκέφτομαι, είναι απίστευτο.

Ήδη είχα περάσει το ποντίκι στο αριστερό πριν κάτι χρόνια που ξεκίνησαν οι τενοντίτιδες στον δεξί καρπό κι έγινα αμφιδέξια. Ήρθε τώρα η σειρά του space bar. Επίσης την παλεύω για να γράφω χειρόγραφα με το αριστερό - μεγάλο αγγούρι. Φαντάζομαι τι θα τραβούσαν οι έρμοι αριστερόχειρες που τόσους αιώνες έτρωγαν ξύλο για να γράφουν με το "καλό χεράκι".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2013)

Όπως όλοι (;) όσοι γράφουν τυφλό σύστημα, χτυπάω το space bar εξίσου και με τους δύο αντίχειρες. Γράφω ακατάπαυστα επί 20 χρόνια, πολλές ώρες κάθε μέρα. Δεν έχω πάθει ποτέ καμιά από τις παθήσεις που σχετίζονται με το πληκτρολόγιο. Μόνο όταν κλείνω 12 ώρες συνεχούς δακτυλογράφησης, νιώθω κάποια γενική κούραση στα χέρια, που περνάει μόλις ξεκουραστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2013)

Είχα κάποια στιγμή το πρόβλημα της Μελάνης κι εγώ, έμαθα να χτυπάω και με τα δύο χέρια και από τότε κανένα πρόβλημα. Στην αρχή υπήρχε πράγματι μια καθυστέρηση (λέξη [μισό λεπτό] διάστημα :)), αλλά ξεπεράστηκε γρήγορα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τότε ήταν που συνειδητοποίησα ότι μέχρι τώρα το χτυπούσα _μόνο_ με το δεξί


Βασικά δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη ότι ισχύει αυτό - μάλλον παρασύρθηκα από το γεγονός ότι δυσκολεύμαι να μην χτυπάω _καθόλου _με το δεξί γι' αυτό το είπα. Γράφω τώρα λίγο κανονικά για να δω τι κάνω με τον αντίχειρα, και βλέπω ότι χτυπάω πραγματικά _πολύ περισσότερο _με το δεξί, αν και όχι αποκλειστικά με αυτό. Δεν κάθησα να μετρήσω αναλογία, αλλά θα έλεγα κατ' εκτίμηση 9 δεξί - 1 αριστερό. Χάλια αναλογία προφανώς.

Γιατί έγινε αυτό άραγε; Όταν μάθαινα δε θυμάμαι να μας είχαν πει κάτι, αλλά μπορεί να μας το είπαν και να το ξέχασα, πάνε εικοσιφεύγα χρόνια άλλωστε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2013)

Μπορεί επειδή είσαι δεξιόχειρας να χρησιμοποιείς αυτομάτως περισσότερο το δεξί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2013)

Μπορεί πράγματι. Αλλά η Αλεξάνδρα γιατί δεν το κάνει ας πούμε; Ενώ εσύ απ' ό,τι λες το έκανες επίσης.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 8, 2013)

Κι όμως, εγώ είμαι δεξιόχειρας και χρησιμοποιώ πολύ περισσότερο τον αριστερό αντίχειρα (ορίστε και η αποδεικτική γυαλάδα):


Μου φαίνεται πιο φυσιολογικό, αφού το δεξί χέρι σηκώνεται συχνά για να πιάσει το ποντίκι.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 8, 2013)

Επειδή πληκτρολογώ χωρίς μεν να κοιτάζω, αλλά όχι σύμφωνα με το κλασικό τυφλό σύστημα, μόλις τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι πατάω το space με τον δεξιό μέσο, ακόμα κι όταν τα δάχτυλα του δεξιού χεριού είναι ψηλά στο πληκτρολόγιο ενώ του αριστερού κάτω χαμηλά, κοντά στο space! Απίστευτο...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## kikikoko (Jan 30, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για αυτήν την δημοσίευση... Πολύ χρήσιμο!


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 18, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας!:clap:

Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας σε κάτι...Θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω σωστά! 

Έχω πόνους στον δεξιό μου καρπό που ξεκινάνε (από 7εκ. πριν) από τον καρπό μου και τους αισθάνομαι κατά μήκος του καρπού να πηγαίνουν προς τον αντίχειρα σε κύματα, δεν είναι συνεχείς.
Έχω ανησυχήσει λίγο, είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι από το ποντίκι και κάποιες λάθος κινήσεις δικές μου. 
Οπότε...ποιά είναι η σωστή θέση όταν πιάνω το ποντίκι; 
Να ακουμπάω όλο τον καρπό μου πάνω στην επιφάνεια του γραφείου; 
Πρέπει να τεντώνεται το χέρι μου όταν πάω να το πιάσω; 
Να ακουμπάει ο αγκώνας μου στο χερούλι της καρέκλας ή είναι λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

Να επισκεφτείς ορθοπεδικό το ταχύτερο δυνατόν. Μη βασίζεσαι σε συμβουλές από μακριά.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2014)

Ωχ, καλά ξεμπερδέματα... Όλα αυτά που ρωτάς έχουν αναφερθεί διάσπαρτα σε αυτό το νήμα, π.χ. εδώ, αλλά υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις. Θα σου πρότεινα να το διαβάσεις από την αρχή και αν σου μείνει καμιά απορία, επανέρχεσαι. 

Έδιτ: φυσικά, αυτό που λέει ο Ντόκτορας είναι αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις πρώτα απ' όλα.


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 18, 2014)

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν γιατροί στην οικογένεια! Οπότε θα τους μιλήσω το ΣΚ! 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τη ταχύτατη απάντηση! Μέχρι τότε καμιά συμβουλή για το πώς να πιάνω το ποντίκι?
Σε ευχαριστώ κι εσένα Παλάβρα, το διάβασα πριν θέσω την ερώτησή μου και μπερδεύτηκα λίγο γι' αυτό προσπάθησα να κάνω το ερώτημά μου πολύ συγκεκριμένο μήπως και σας δώσω περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

Δοκίμασε τι σε ζορίζει λιγότερο. Θεωρητικά, κάθε καλά σχεδιασμένο ποντίκι πρέπει να κουρνιάζει στη χούφτα, να υποδέχεται δείκτη και μέσο πάνω στα πλήκτρα του και να επιτρέπει στο χέρι να το κινεί με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια και στον αντίχειρα να το κατευθύνει. Ίσως είναι μικρό το ποντίκι σου· ίσως είναι μεγάλο και άβολο για το χέρι σου.

Α, ναι, και όσο μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το χέρι και το μπράτσο σου ακουμπούν πάνω στο γραφείο, τόσο το καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Όλος ο βραχίονάς μου είναι πάνω στο ξύλο του γραφείου, από τον αγκώνα ίσαμε το χέρι, που πιάνει ολόκληρο το ποντίκι (με καλώδιο, όχι βαρύ ασύρματο) με στοργή και το κατευθύνει με μικρές ή πλατιές κινήσεις από το άκρο μιας οθόνης αριστερά στο άλλο άκρο μιας οθόνης δεξιά.

Σηκωνόμαστε από τη θέση μας μία φορά το ημίωρο (τουλάχιστον) και κάνουμε όλες τις απαραίτητες ασκήσεις για τους μυς και τα κόκαλα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, ναι, και όσο μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το χέρι και το μπράτσο σου ακουμπούν πάνω στο γραφείο, τόσο το καλύτερο.


Αυτό, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, ο δικός μου γιατρός μου έχει πει να το αποφεύγω: τα χέρια πρέπει να είναι στον αέρα για να μην τεντώνονται και ζορίζονται, μου έχει πει.

Seaofdreams, αν έχεις φλεγμονή ίσως πρέπει να το ξεκουράσεις το χέρι σου, μη σου πω να πάρεις και κανένα φάρμακο - καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις γιατρό. Προσπάθησε όμως να μην το σφίγγεις το ποντίκι και να μην βάζεις πολλή δύναμη όταν κάνεις κλικ.


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 18, 2014)

Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου απο τώρα driesbenmal και θα δώ μέχρι το ΣΚ πώς πάει! 
Το ποντίκι νομίζω είναι εντάξει αλλά θα ψάξω στην αγορά να δώ κι άλλα. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο!
Παλάβρα μέχρι τώρα ακουμπούσα τον καρπό μου στο γραφείο και το υπόλοιπο χέρι κρεμόταν κάτω οπότε θα προσπαθήσω να ακουμπάω μεγαλύτερο μέρος του χεριού μου στη επιφάνεια του γραφείου μήπως δώ διαφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, ναι, και όσο μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το χέρι και το μπράτσο σου ακουμπούν πάνω στο γραφείο, τόσο το καλύτερο.





nickel said:


> Όλος ο βραχίονάς μου είναι πάνω στο ξύλο του γραφείου, από τον αγκώνα ίσαμε το χέρι, [...]





Palavra said:


> Αυτό, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, ο δικός μου γιατρός μου έχει πει να το αποφεύγω: τα χέρια πρέπει να είναι στον αέρα για να μην τεντώνονται και ζορίζονται, μου έχει πει.



Ελπίζω, seaofdreams, να κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί δεν ρωτάμε τέτοια πράγματα από μακριά, ακόμη και στα καλύτερα φόρουμ... :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2014)

seaofdreams said:


> Παλάβρα μέχρι τώρα ακουμπούσα τον καρπό μου στο γραφείο και το υπόλοιπο χέρι κρεμόταν κάτω


Εγώ έτσι τσίμπησα πολύ σοβαρή τενοντίτιδα στον καρπό. Δεν πρέπει να ακουμπάει ο καρπός. Το ίδιο λέει και η Μάικροσοφτ στο λίνκι με τις οδηγίες του ποντικού που έδωσα πριν. Επαναλαμβάνω, καλύτερα γιατρός προτού σου χειροτερέψει, γιατί αυτά δεν περνάνε εύκολα. Μην το αφήσεις μέχρι το σ/κ.


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 18, 2014)

Drsiebenmal εννοείται πως δεν ζητάω ιατρική γνωμάτευση ή κάτι τέτοιο, απλά πρακτικές συμβουλές για τη θέση του χεριού εφόσον είστε όλοι επαγγελματίες στο χώρο και περνάτε πολύ χρόνο με τον υπολογιστή σας. 
Ok θα προσπαθήσω να το κοιτάξω νωρίτερα Παλάβρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

seaofdreams said:


> Drsiebenmal εννοείται πως δεν ζητάω ιατρική γνωμάτευση ή κάτι τέτοιο, απλά πρακτικές συμβουλές για τη θέση του χεριού εφόσον είστε όλοι επαγγελματίες στο χώρο και περνάτε πολύ χρόνο με τον υπολογιστή σας.


:) Από την ώρα που διάβασα ότι σύμφωνα με τον γιατρό της Παλάβρας το χέρι μου έχει κακή θέση, παρατηρώ με μεγάλη προσοχή τις ασυνείδητες κινήσεις του για να το επιπλήξω, δεόντως.

Στα σοβαρά, τώρα. Πέρα από τις γενικές αρχές, κάθε άνθρωπος έχει ατομικές ιδιαιτερότητες στο πώς χρησιμοποιεί τα πράγματα. Η Παλάβρα π.χ. γράφει με τυφλό, εγώ με το αετίσιο, άρα τα χέρια μας έχουν διαφορετική βασική τοποθέτηση πάνω στο γραφείο και ακολουθούν διαφορετικές διαδρομές. Το ποντίκι του Νίκελ είναι καλωδιωμένο, το δικό μου είναι το (βαρύτερο) ασύρματο· εγώ όμως ήμουν στα νιάτα μου αθλητής στην άρση βαρών (ο Νίκελ έκανε άρση λεξικών), οπότε ίσως δεν με επηρεάζει --και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 18, 2014)

Αετίσιο; :blink:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

Ναι, γυροφέρνεις τα πλήκτρα και τα χτυπάς σαν τον αετό που γυροφέρνει τα θύματά του και πέφτει από ψηλά και τα καρφώνει.


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 18, 2014)

Μάλιστα...
Κατάλαβα τί ενοοείς σχετικά με τη φύση της ερώτησή μου.
Κι εγώ έκανα βάρη και έχω επίσης το ασύρματο ποντίκι αν και και τα λεξικά είναι νομίζω πιο βαριά! :lol:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] παρατηρώ με μεγάλη προσοχή τις ασυνείδητες κινήσεις του [...]


Να μην το γελάς καθόλου: Muscle memory


----------



## seaofdreams (Feb 24, 2014)

Λοιπόν!
Αναφορικά με το προηγούμενο ποστ μου για τον πόνο στο χέρι μου...ο γιατρός μου είπε να πάρω εκείνο τον τάπητα για ποντίκι υπολογιστή (τεράστιο όνομα και παράξενο για κάτι τόσο μικρό) με το εξογκωματάκι/μαξιλαράκι για να ακουμπάει ο καρπός και μου είπε πως όσο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του χεριού μου ακουμπάει πάνω στο γραφείο όταν γράφω τόσο το καλύτερο.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2014)

Δοκίμασέ το και πες μας τη γνώμη σου. Γιατί, για μένα, ήταν ό,τι πιο άβολο θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ. Το κατάργησα στο πιτς φιτίλι. :s


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως τέτοιο έχω και με βολεύει πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2014)

Εγώ το δοκίμασα και μούδιαζε το χέρι μου περισσότερο.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

The health hazards of sitting


----------



## peacock (May 19, 2015)

Εξαιρετικά... Ώρα να αλλάξουμε επάγγελμα...! :ρ


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2015)

peacock said:


> Εξαιρετικά... Ώρα να αλλάξουμε επάγγελμα...! :ρ



Καλημέρα. Για μερικούς από εμάς είναι ώρα να αλλάξουμε μέση.


----------



## peacock (May 19, 2015)

Καλημέρα!
Εκεί έχεις μείνει; :) Μια χαρά είσαι!
Αλλάζω και χέρια και αυχένα...! Για να μην αναφέρω τα εσωτερικά.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Για μερικούς από εμάς είναι ώρα να αλλάξουμε μέση.





peacock said:


> Καλημέρα!
> Εκεί έχεις μείνει; :) Μια χαρά είσαι!
> Αλλάζω και χέρια και αυχένα...! Για να μην αναφέρω τα εσωτερικά.



We'll be back. 






In pieces.  In an advanced model, with a better lower back.


----------



## peacock (May 19, 2015)

That would be an advanced model!



(Arnold cuming in the gym!? :scared:)


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2015)

peacock said:


> That would be an advanced model!
> View attachment 5003 ...



No, that one's too verhoeven.  This is the advanced female model, the T-X:






Yo, mama! Terminal. :scared:


And that will be the advanced male model, the T-5000, coming out in June:








peacock said:


> ...(Arnold cuming in the gym!? :scared:)



Yeah, he's a bit rusty, the Governator.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Zazula said:


> The health hazards of sitting



*GET EUROPE MOVING – Tackling the physical inactivity crisis
*
Europeans are insufficiently active, resulting in more than half a million deaths a year – and possibly worse consequences in future, according to the report “The economic costs of physical inactivity in Europe” by the Centre for Economics and Business Research (CEBR) presented to a Friends of Europe Café Crossfire debate on 17 June.

“Inactivity is a health problem that stores up problems for the future,” said Vicky Pryce, lead author of the study. “It isn’t static. If we don’t get people moving now then physical inactivity is going to pose a greater risk than now.” The report showed that a quarter of European adults and four in five adolescents are insufficiently active, and that inactivity costs €80bn a year to EU member states through coronary heart disease, type II diabetes, colorectal cancer and breast cancer.

Electorates are typically concerned about financing ways to fix the problem resulting from inactivity, such as healthcare. So governments are often less interested in funding programmes that would get people moving more, even though these are less costly, said Mogens Kirkeby, President of the International Sport and Culture Association (ISCA). “On the political side, we know that preventive actions are not very attractive,” he said. “Cures are very attractive. But prevention is more fun – and cheaper.”

Bringing just one fifth of currently inactive Europeans up to the recommended levels of activity would yield benefits worth up to €16bn according to the CEBR study. Highlighting the economic potential for sport could make it more attractive to promote activity, said MEP Seán Kelly, Founding Executive Chairman of the Irish Institute of Sport. “The sector has strong potential to contribute to jobs,” he said. “If you bring the economic factors in, you can make it more relevant.”


*THE COSTS OF INACTIVITY IN EUROPE*, Centre for Economics and Business Research, 17-6-2015

A new study published by the Centre for Economics and Business Research has revealed the true cost of Europe’s physical inactivity time bomb.

The study, commissioned by ISCA (International Sport and Culture Association) shows that *half a million Europeans die every year* as a result of being physically inactive. The most common causes of death are from those diseases linked to being physically inactive such as coronary heart disease, type II diabetes and colorectal and breast cancer.

*One in four adults across Europe* is currently physically inactive – as are *four out of five adolescents*.

*The total cost* to Europe’s economy from such widespread inactivity was found to be *over €80bn a year* – five billion Euros more than the world spends on cancer drugs each year.

If nothing is done to get people moving and more active in their day to day lives, the study says physical inactivity could pose a bigger risk to public health in the future than smoking.
[...]

*The full study* can be found at ISCA’s *dedicated microsite*, as can a more detailed breakdown of the economic and human cost of physical inactivity in Europe.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2015)

Αν υπήρχε χαπάκι υποκατάστατο της άσκησης, ευχαρίστως θα το έπαιρνα γιατί κατάποση χαπιού= 10 δευτερόλεπτα, άσκηση= τουλάχιστον είκοσι λεπτά. Νά η διαφορά. 
Το πρόγραμμά μου για την εβδομάδα που πέρασε είχε ως εξής:
Δευτέρα: δουλειά μέχρι τις δύο το απόγευμα- συνέχεια από την Κυριακή, δεν κοιμήθηκα, δούλευα όλη νύχτα καθιστή πότε στο γραφείο, πότε στον καναπέ για να είναι τα πόδια ψηλά. Διαλείμματα για φαγητό και για να ξυπνήσω, κατά τις εννιά, τις έντεκα και τη μία. Στις δύο και κάτι παραδίδω τη δουλειά που έπρεπε να παραδοθεί μέχρι το τέλος της Δευτέρας και πιάνω την επόμενη δόση. Διαλείμματα για φαγητό κλπ. στις πέντε, στις έξι, στις εφτά κλπ. (η κούραση είχε πολλαπλασιαστεί). Ύπνος ακούσιος στην καρέκλα μου μεταξύ εφτά κι εννιά. Πανικός, συνέχεια δουλειάς. 
Τρίτη: 3:30 το πρωί παραδίδω τη δουλειά που έπρεπε να παραδοθεί την Τρίτη και πιάνω ημέιλ επαγγελματικά που είχαν μείνει πίσω, κάτι ανασκαφές στο αρχέιο μου για κάτι χαρτιά, κάτι άλλες δουλειές κλπ. Πέφτω για ύπνο στις εφτά το πρωί. Ξυπνάω στις έντεκα γιατί ηταν ηλιόλουστη μέρα και είχε πολύ φως και δε γινόταν να κοιμηθείς. Στις δύο ραντεβού στο γιατρό μου, γιατί με ενοχλούσε το αυτί μου (πήγα με τα πόδια, η άσκηση της ημέρας). Ωτίτιδα, λέει ο γιατρός. Η κολύμβηση απαγορεύεται. Πίσω για κάτι δουλειές του σπιτιού, σιδερώματα κλπ. Και ετοίμασα τη βαλίτσα μου. Και πότισα τα λουλούδια. Και πέρασα το υπόλοιπο απόγευμα ξάπλα στον καναπέ να κοιτάζω τα σύννεφα κλπ. κλπ. και να μην κλείνω μάτι. 
Τετάρτη: αφύπνιση άγρια χαράματα. Ταξίδι. Συνέδριο- συνέδριο- συνέδριο μέχρι τις πέντε, με μόνη άσκηση το πηγαινέλα από τη μία αίθουσα στην άλλη. Τεσπα, να μην τα πολυλογώ, φτάνω στο ξενοδοχείο μου στις εφτάμιση. Ταχτοποιούμαι και ετοιμάζομαι να κάνω λίγη δουλειά, αλλά με παίρνει ο ύπνος. 
Πέμπτη: αφύπνηση εφτά. Συνέδριο- συνέδριο- συνέδριο. Το απόγευμα μας πάνε σε ένα μουσείο, οπότε η άσκηση της ημέρας είναι ότι περπατάω στο μουσείο. Επιστροφή στο δωμάτιό μου κατά τις δέκα και κάτι, μαζεύω τα πράγματά μου κλπ. κλπ. 
Παρασκευή: αφύπνιση πέντε, γιατί έτσι γίνεται όταν δεν χρειάζεται να ξυπνήσεις νωρίς. Αφού δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος, ξεκινάω διόρθωση γραπτών, η οποία συνεχίζεται όλη μέρα σε κάθε διάλειμμα. Συνέδριο, συνέδριο, συνέδριο. Μετά επιστροφή Λονδίνο πάνω στην ώρα αιχμής. Στάση στο σουπερμάρκετ πριν γυρίσω σπίτι. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πάρω τις σκάλες. Από το υπόγειο -2 μέχρι τον τέταρτο, κουβαλώντας βαλιτσάκι, τρεις μεγάλες βαριές σακούλες σουπερμάρκετ, σακίδιο στην πλάτη με τον υπολογιστή μου και θήκη με ρούχα κρεμασμένα (που δε με νοιάζει βέβαια πια αν θα τσαλακωθούν). Παίρνω το ασανσέρ, φυσικά. Κάθομαι να τελειώσω τη διόρθωση γραπτών και με παίρνει ο ύπνος και χάνω το μισό ντοκιμαντέρ για το Ναπολέοντα που έπιαζε στο βάθος. 
Σάββατο: αφύπνιση εννιά, αλλά έχω ξυπνήσει πεντέξι φορές τη νύχτα κι είμαι πτώμα. Πλυντήρια, σιδερώματα, συμμάζεμα του σπιτιού που τις δυο βδομάδες εντατικής δουλειάς το είχα παραμελήσει. Με παίρνουν τηλεφωνο κάτι φίλοι και μου λενε να βρεθούμε να πάμε για μπάνιο σε κάτι λίμνες. Λέω όχι ευχαριστώ. Μου λένε ότι είναι απαραίτητη η γυμναστική και αρχίζουν το κήρυγμα (ΕΛΕΟΣ!). Τους λέω έχω ακόμα ωτίτιδα. Κάθομαι και δουλεύω κανά δίωρο, χαζολογάω στο ιντερνέτιο κανα δίωρο ενώ έξω ρίχνει καρεκλοπόδαρα (άρα ούτε για περπάτημα είναι, ούτε για ποδήλατο). Πάω να σηκωθώ από την καρέκλα και είναι σα να περπατάω σε καρφιά. Πονάνε τα χέρια, τα πόδια, η πλάτη κλπ. Οριζοντιώνομαι στον καναπέ μου με τα πόδια ψηλά, γιατί έχουν γίνει τριπλάσια σε μέγεθος κλπ. κλπ. κλπ. Ξαναβάζω να δω το ντοκιμαντέρ και ξανακοιμάμαι στο ίδιο σημεο περίπου΄. 

Ίσως να μην ήταν τυπική εβδομάδα, αλλά κι οι τυπικές δεν είναι καλύτερες. Όποιος βρει σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα είκοσι λεπτά τη μέρα για γυμναστική (αλλά να είμαι και σε κατάσταση για γυμναστική, όχι να είμαι ετοιμοθάνατη και να κάνω και γυμναστική) να μου τρυπήσει τη μύτη.


----------



## Themis (Jun 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πάρω τις σκάλες. Από το υπόγειο -2 μέχρι τον τέταρτο, κουβαλώντας βαλιτσάκι, τρεις μεγάλες βαριές σακούλες σουπερμάρκετ, σακίδιο στην πλάτη με τον υπολογιστή μου και θήκη με ρούχα κρεμασμένα (που δε με νοιάζει βέβαια πια αν θα τσαλακωθούν). Παίρνω το ασανσέρ, φυσικά.


Άσε τις δικαιολογίες. Μας απογοήτευσες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2015)

Είχα δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είμαι κανένα τέρας φυσικής κατάστασης;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2019)

Μυοσκελετικές παθήσεις στην Εργασία - Μειώστε την Καταπόνηση


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2019)

Αντιγράφω το 9.6 & 7, που έχει σχέση με τη χρήση φορητού υπολογιστή (αν μας διαβάζουν φορτοεκφορτωτές, θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουν άλλη ενότητα του PDF):

9.6. Μέτρα για την πρόληψη ΜΣΠ κατά τη χρήση φορητού υπολογιστή
Για να ελαχιστοποιηθούν οι κίνδυνοι εμφάνισης ΜΣΠ [μυοσκελετικών παθήσεων] κατά τη χρήση φορητού υπολογιστή - ως βασικού υπολογιστή - στην εργασία, απαιτείται:
•	Τοποθέτηση του φορητού υπολογιστή στο γραφείο μπροστά στο χρήστη, έτσι ώστε αυτός να μπορεί να δει την οθόνη χωρίς να χρειάζεται να σκύψει τον αυχένα του. Αυτό ίσως απαιτεί την ανύψωση του φορητού υπολογιστή πάνω από την επιφάνεια εργασίας, χρησιμοποιώντας μια σταθερή υποστήριξη, όπως το υπόβαθρο μιας οθόνης (διατίθενται ειδικά στηρίγματα για φορητούς υπολογιστές). [Σnickel: Εγώ έχω δύο παχύτατα βιβλία, ένα σε καθεμιά από τις δύο οθόνες που χρησιμοποιώ. Έτσι, έχω γλιτώσει και το διάβασμα δύο παχύτατων βιβλίων.]
•	Χρήση ενός χωριστού πληκτρολόγιου όπως και ξεχωριστού ποντικιού, συνδεδεμένα απευθείας στο οπίσθιο τμήμα του φορητού.
•	Ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στη σημασία των διαλειμμάτων και των αλλαγών δραστηριοτήτων στους χρήστες φορητών υπολογιστών.

Ανεξάρτητα πόσο καλή είναι η στάση εργασίας, οι εργασιακές στάσεις παρατεταμένης διάρκειας δεν είναι υγιείς. Για το λόγο αυτό, η εργασιακή δραστηριότητα πρέπει να επιτρέπει τα διαλείμματα και τις μικρές παύσεις, κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων οι εργαζόμενοι θα μπορούν:
•	Να αλλάζουν στάση συχνά, κάνοντας μικρές ρυθμίσεις στην καρέκλα τους ή ξεκουράζοντας την πλάτη τους.
•	Να τεντώνουν τα δάχτυλά τους, τα χέρια, τους βραχίονες και το σώμα τους.
•	Να σηκώνονται όρθιοι από τη θέση τους και να κινηθούν σχετικά.
•	Να ανοιγοκλείνουν τα μάτια τους και να συγκεντρώνουν το Βλέμμα τους σε αντικείμενα μακριά από την οθόνη.
Οι παραλλαγές στις σωματικές στάσεις και τα συχνά διαλείμματα κατά τη διάρκεια της εργάσιμης ημέρας βοηθά στη χαλάρωση των μυών. Η εκτέλεση σωματικών ασκήσεων ή κινήσεων βοηθά επίσης στην αναζωογόνηση του σώματος και του μυαλού. Τέτοιες διαδικασίες αυξάνουν την παραγωγικότητα, ενώ ταυτόχρονα μειώνουν τη δυσφορία και τα παράπονα όσων χρησιμοποιούν ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή, αλλά και ελαχιστοποιούν τους κινδύνους που σχετίζονται με τη χρήση των υπολογιστών.

9.7. Μέτρα για την πρόληψη ΜΣΠ κατά την εργασία σε θέσεις γραφείων
Μια σωστά σχεδιασμένη θέση εργασίας γραφείου βοηθά τους εργαζόμενους να διατηρούν μια άνετη, ουδέτερη στάση σώματος, μειώνοντας το άγχος, την καταπόνηση των μυών, των τενόντων και του σκελετικού συστήματος και ελαχιστοποιώντας τον κίνδυνο ανάπτυξης μυοσκελετικών διαταραχών.
Επίσης η κατάλληλη θέση εργασίας βοηθά στην πρόληψη της κόπωσης, της υπερκόπωσης των ματιών, των πονοκεφάλων και του άγχους, μέσω της διαμόρφωσης των συνθηκών του άμεσου περιβάλλοντος εργασίας.

Μια ουδέτερη στάση σώματος έχει τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά :
•	Το κεφάλι είναι σε ευθύγραμμη θέση, ή ελαφρώς σκυμμένο μπροστά, προσανατολισμένο κατευθείαν στην οθόνη και γενικά σε ευθεία γραμμή με το σώμα.
•	Οι ώμοι βρίσκονται σε χαλαρή θέση και το άνω τμήμα των χεριών πέφτει φυσιολογικά στο πλαϊνό μέρος του σώματος.
•	Η πλάτη στηρίζεται πλήρως, με κατάλληλη στήριξη της μέσης σε περίπτωση κατακόρυφης στάσης ή ελαφρού λυγίσματος προς τα πίσω.
•	Οι αγκώνες είναι κοντά στο σώμα, λυγισμένοι κατά 90 έως 120 μοίρες.
•	Τα χέρια, οι καρποί και οι βραχίονες είναι σε ευθυγράμμιση ή περίπου παράλληλοι με το δάπεδο.
•	Οι μηροί και οι γοφοί στηρίζονται σε κάθισμα με μαλακή επένδυση και γενικά βρίσκονται σε θέση παράλληλη προς το δάπεδο.
•	Τα γόνατα βρίσκονται περίπου στο ίδιο ύψος με τους γοφούς με τα πόδια ελαφρώς τεντωμένα μπροστά.
•	Τα πόδια στηρίζονται απόλυτα στο δάπεδο ή σε υποπόδιο.
Για την ασφαλή διαμόρφωση των κατάλληλων εργασιακών συνθηκών, πρέπει ο χώρος εργασίας όπως και ο εξοπλισμός εργασίας να επιλέγονται και να τοποθετούνται προσεκτικά.​
Δείτε και τα παραρτήματα 1-3 (σελ. 45-56 του PDF) με ενδεικτικά στοιχεία που πρέπει να εξετάζονται κατά τη διαμόρφωση μιας θέσης εργασίας και λύσεις σε κοινά μυοσκελετικά προβλήματα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2019)

Τελευταίως διαβάζω με μανία αυτό το νήμα, ενώ κάνω καθημερινά φυσικοθεραπεία για να διορθώσω τον ευθειασμό του αυχένα. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους συναδέλφους για το πολύτιμο υλικό και μια καρπαζιά στην ξερή μου κούτρα που δεν φρόντισε να το συμβουλευτεί νωρίτερα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2021)

Και γυαλιά, παίδες! Γυαλιά με φίλτρο για το μπλε φως της οθόνης! Προσοχή, όχι τους παλιούς φακούς, που ουσιαστικά είναι μόνο εξωτερική επίστρωση, γιατί απορροφούν λίγο φως και κιτρινίζουν κάπως την όραση, αλλά τους καινούριους φακούς που ενσωματώνουν το φίλτρο στον ίδιο τον φακό. Μεγάλη διαφορά! Πολύ πιο ξεκούραστα τα μάτια ακόμα και μετά από άπερεις ώρες στην οθόνη!


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2021)

Σιγουρα δεν είναι placebo effect; Γιατί διάβαζα κάπου ότι είναι μύθος ότι το μπλε φως κάνει όλα τα κακά που λένε ότι κάνει. 
Εγώ παντως βρήκα φέτος νεά τεχνολογία στους φακούς (έτσι μου την παρουσίασε ο οπτικός). Φακοί για όραση μέχρι ενα- ενάμιση μέτρο. Οχι πολυεστιακοί που πρέπει να κοιτάς μέσα απο ένα σημείο, κανονικοί φακοί, που δεν έχουν διαφορά απο που κοιτάς, που δεν διαφέρουν εμφανισιακά από τους άλλους και μου έλυσαν τα χέρια, και τα μάτια, όταν δουλεύω στον υπολογιστή. Βλέπω να διαβάζω τα ψιλά γράμματα στα μπουκάλια με τα καλλυντικά, απο την άκρη της μύτης μου, μέχρι περίπου γύρω από το γραφείο. Οταν κοιτάζω έξω απο το παράθυρο είναι λίγο θολά αλλά δεν με πειράζει. Δεν ξέρω πώς το κάνουν, αλλά με βολευουν φοβερά. 
Επισης, μαραφέτι για την ανύψωση του λάπτοπ, όχι αυτά που είναι σαν αναλόγια και σηκώνουν το λάπτοπ λίγο, κανονικά που το σηκώνουν στο ύψος του ματιού. Μεγάλη διαφορά. Ειδικά αν αφήνουν ελεύθερο το χώρο κάτω απο το λαπτοπ για να βάζεις πράγματα. 
Και φυσικά, το καλύτερο, το τελειότερο, το υπεροχότερο ποντίκι που κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή στην αγορά το Evoluent για αριστερόχειρες. Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει κι άλλα παρόμοια αλλά αυτό είναι το καλύτερο. 
Έχω επισης και σπαστό πληκρολόγιο, αλλά ακόμα δεν το έχω συνηθίσει και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ όπως θα έπρεπε. 
Και έχω και το Nuance Dragon natural speaking το οποίο είναι φανταστικό, πολύ καλύτερο από τα ενσωματωμένα στο λογισμικό. 
Επισης συνιστώ καρέκλα γραφείου που έχει κάθισμα που επεκτείνεται προς τα εμπρός (αν δεν είναι ήδη μεγάλη). Έχω τέτοια και είναι πολύ καλύτερη, το μόνο της πρόβλημα ότι αμα σηκωθώ επιστρέφει στην αρχική θέση και πρέπει κάθε φορά που κάθομαι να τραβαώ το κάθισμα μπροστά, αλλά αυτό είναι μάλλον πρόβλημα της δικής μου, όχι γενικότερο. 
Όλα αυτά γιατί κάτι με τους έξι μήνες με πατερίτσες που μου άφησαν κουσούρι στον ώμο, κάτι με το σύνδρομο καρπιαίου σωλήνα που με στριφογυρίζει, είχα αρχίσει να έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 28, 2021)

SBE said:


> Σιγουρα δεν είναι placebo effect; Γιατί διάβαζα κάπου ότι είναι μύθος ότι το μπλε φως κάνει όλα τα κακά που λένε ότι κάνει.
> Εγώ παντως βρήκα φέτος νεά τεχνολογία στους φακούς (έτσι μου την παρουσίασε ο οπτικός). Φακοί για όραση μέχρι ενα- ενάμιση μέτρο. Οχι πολυεστιακοί που πρέπει να κοιτάς μέσα απο ένα σημείο, κανονικοί φακοί, που δεν έχουν διαφορά απο που κοιτάς, που δεν διαφέρουν εμφανισιακά από τους άλλους και μου έλυσαν τα χέρια, και τα μάτια, όταν δουλεύω στον υπολογιστή. Βλέπω να διαβάζω τα ψιλά γράμματα στα μπουκάλια με τα καλλυντικά, απο την άκρη της μύτης μου, μέχρι περίπου γύρω από το γραφείο. Οταν κοιτάζω έξω απο το παράθυρο είναι λίγο θολά αλλά δεν με πειράζει. Δεν ξέρω πώς το κάνουν, αλλά με βολευουν φοβερά.
> Επισης, μαραφέτι για την ανύψωση του λάπτοπ, όχι αυτά που είναι σαν αναλόγια και σηκώνουν το λάπτοπ λίγο, κανονικά που το σηκώνουν στο ύψος του ματιού. Μεγάλη διαφορά. Ειδικά αν αφήνουν ελεύθερο το χώρο κάτω απο το λαπτοπ για να βάζεις πράγματα.
> Και φυσικά, το καλύτερο, το τελειότερο, το υπεροχότερο ποντίκι που κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή στην αγορά το Evoluent για αριστερόχειρες. Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει κι άλλα παρόμοια αλλά αυτό είναι το καλύτερο.
> ...


Όχι, δεν είναι placebo, γιατί με τα προηγούμενα γυαλιά με τις ατελείωτες ώρες στην οθόνη έβγαζα τα γυαλιά και έτριβα τα μάτια μου κάθε μία ώρα, με πονούσαν, είχα πονοκέφαλο κτλ. Με τα καινούρια τα μάτια μου είναι πάρα πολύ ξεκούραστα ακόμα και μετά από πάρα πολλές ώρες. Απλά τονίζω ότι είναι νέος φακός, γιατί οι παλιοί με την απλή επίστρωση κιτρίνιζαν λίγο την οπτική, ενώ αυτοί οι φακοί είναι πάρα πολύ ποιοτικοί και καθαροί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2022)

Το ποστ περιέχει τοποθέτηση προϊόντος: https://altwork.com/


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2022)

Δηλαδή καρέκλα οδοντίατρου.


----------

